
New York Times Co. Reports a Loss, and a Fall in Digital Ad Revenue - JumpCrisscross
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/29/business/media/new-york-times-co-q2-earnings.html
======
27182818284
I've thought about cancelling my digital subscription because of the lack of
development with it. (Or perceived development. I suppose a lot could be going
on behind the scenes)

* Using the phone app, there is no dark mode. They used to have one, but they took it away.

* Using the phone app, they haven't tied in URLs to the app, so it is possible for me to click a link on say Hacker News, and it won't open in the phone app where I'm signed in as a subscriber.

* Crossword puzzle scores aren't synced well from the phone app, nor is there an easy way to navigate to it. It is easier to go through the hassle of logging in in your normal browser. The recipe box seems to sync perfectly, though, so I'm not sure why this is an issue.

* Their forgot password page is super buggy. Sometimes you can see values like '%s' get dumped to the page. Often when you request a forgotten password the reminder isn't sent for hours.

------
mtgx
I wonder if their constant shilling for Hillary had anything to do with it.
You would think they'd do pretty well during an election year.

